# Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve Crème de la Crème



## Hooked (15/2/18)

I believe this has been discontinued, but maybe ... just maybe ... someone has a forgotten bottle in a deep, dark cupboard.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/2/18)

Check your inbox Miss @Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StevenChen (16/2/18)

Mmm I would love get some...


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Just mentioning @Hooked - in case it helps

I got a bottle of this a while back from Vape Cartel
Maybe they have a lonesome bottle somewhere
Just tagging @KieranD and @SEAN P in case they are able to check and help you out

It was a long time ago, so I doubt it - but who knows

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/2/18)

Silver said:


> Just mentioning @Hooked - in case it helps
> 
> I got a bottle of this a while back from Vape Cartel
> Maybe they have a lonesome bottle somewhere
> ...



Thanks a lot @Silver but @Smoke_A_Llama found some for me at Vape Junction and I've already ordered it!

However, if @KieranD and @SEAN P could add suggestions of other coffee juices I'd appreciate it very much. Here's the link to the thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125


----------

